# 2 Litter Boxes?



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys!

I am going to be getting my first hedgehog soon and I am going to try to litter train her. I am getting the CSW which comes with a litter box. Without thinking I got a corner litter box too. :? Would it confuse my hedgehog if I had both in the cage? I don’t want to confuse her on where is right to go. 

Thanks


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's hard to say for sure but since she hasn't been exposed to either it may not confuse her. You can always see if she chooses one over the other and then start focusing in on that spot. If you can't take the corner one back you could always re-purpose it into a digging area or something fun also


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Good idea! I will do that


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have both the CSW litter tray and a corner tray for my little guy as well, and he's not confused by it. He rarely uses the corner one since he tends to go on his wheel, but it's there if and when he decides to use it. I like having the corner one because it's easy to take out and I'll drop it on the couch while he's out with me, so he still has somewhere familiar to go when he's out of his pen.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have some of those corner boxes too, only issue IMO would be if you lack floor space.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Nebular said:


> I have both the CSW litter tray and a corner tray for my little guy as well, and he's not confused by it. He rarely uses the corner one since he tends to go on his wheel, but it's there if and when he decides to use it. I like having the corner one because it's easy to take out and I'll drop it on the couch while he's out with me, so he still has somewhere familiar to go when he's out of his pen.


Thanks  I will keep it in the cage and see if she uses it.



LarryT said:


> I have some of those corner boxes too, only issue IMO would be if you lack floor space.


I have a 2x2 C&C cage and I'm hoping to make it bigger in the future.


----------

